# Hunting > The Magazine >  The ROAR comp PIC's Thread

## Philipo

If you just have some photo's or Vid to enter in the comp put em in here  :Thumbsup:

----------


## K95

I'll start it off with something easy to build on  :Grin:

----------


## Kudu

Well this thread does not have to many pictures so far, so i'll add a couple..................

Attachment 1254

Attachment 1255

Attachment 1256

----------


## veitnamcam



----------


## shaka



----------


## K95



----------


## rambo rem700

First stag for me, still on a high
Attachment 1278
Attachment 1279

----------


## K95

My older brothers first deer, a 10 point stag.

----------


## Malhunting



----------


## sneeze

I had some fun with this old bugger,never got close to him in any decent light though.
Attachment 1300

----------


## tui_man2

couple of stags one was bit earler in the game tho dont really count in here but will add them to the gallery??

----------


## MEB

For me this Roar was the first time I got to roar at Deer, had them roar back and one came in close. First time in a chopper and my first pineapple lump egg. 

Attachment 1305


First chopper flight and it was COOL.

Attachment 1306

Sorry I didn't take a photo of the pineapple egg.  :Sad: 

Here ya go MEB  :Grin: 


Martin with his nice 6 pointer

Attachment 1308


Shit that was a farken long walk  :ORLY: 
Attachment 1307

----------


## MEB

That was a good 80m I had to walk(stagger) with that humungous beast on my back... :Psmiley:

----------


## MEB

Attachment 1310

Lucky it wasn't any further cos you buggers would have killed yourself laughing.

----------


## landlock

my first 10, prety stoked

Attachment 1322

----------


## veitnamcam

Thats a bloody nice 10  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Pointer

Very heavy 10!

----------


## MEB

Mine would need to grow to a 36 to have timber like that Beaut. Nice  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Breda

Well deserved smile Landlock!

----------


## Pop Shot

Managed this guy a few days back in the Ruahines. He was absolutely going for it and I shot him with my old man with me which was pretty sweet.

----------


## veitnamcam

Nice one pop shot :Thumbsup:  My old man is off for the annual trip Thurs,Absolutely gutted I cant make it this year. Its great hearing all the old buggers yarns. Its more about the catch up and boys trip than the hunting these days but i still love it.

----------


## Malhunting



----------


## Nick.m

Here ya go guys.. my first 8 point jap and from heavily hunted doc land, its gona be hard to beat. Attachment 1400

----------


## R93

Well done worms. 135-40ish?

----------


## MEB

Nice one Worms  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Nick.m

> Well done worms. 135-40ish?


Pretty sure its going to be around the 150 mark, i have run a tape over him and going to get someone to do it officially too.

----------


## Looseunit

Attachment 1413

----------


## R93

> Pretty sure its going to be around the 150 mark, i have run a tape over him and going to get someone to do it officially too.


Even better! Nice head.

----------


## kiwijames

Bloody nice jap *worms*. 8 is the only number you need to care about.

----------


## outdoorlad

Glassing Big country
Attachment 1466

Little house
Attachment 1470

In Big Country
Attachment 1471

----------


## outdoorlad

Dusk
Attachment 1472

You can't beat a 500 for transport!
Attachment 1473

Attachment 1474

----------


## Kudu

just a couple more for the competition as you have to be in to win!!!

Attachment 1477

Attachment 1478

----------


## Pointer

Thats a ripper Kudu, a beauty to behold  :Cool:

----------


## Kudu

> Thats a ripper Kudu, a beauty to behold


Cheers, i know I'm pretty chuffed with it. Almost as good as gizzy head eh? :Wink:

----------


## JoshC

Here's a video I threw together with footage from my roar this year. Not to bothered about the comp, but thought a few members here might be interested.






Cheers
JoshC  :Thumbsup:

----------


## outdoorlad

Cool Video

----------


## midge

mean vid thanks

----------


## Kudu

That's awesome footage Josh. It must make you feel good knowing there are so many good animals in your hunting area.

----------


## JoshC

> That's awesome footage Josh. It must make you feel good knowing there are so many good animals in your hunting area.


Thanks, I'm please with this seasons hunting, we saw plenty of animals which always makes it more enjoyable. Yes in a way...I wouldn't say there are "so many good" stags, its a matter of doing a few kms, going where others don't, spending alot of time looking and certainly not shooting the first animal you see. I would've seen 25-30 odd stags this roar, and only maybe 3 or 4 were really worth shooting. In hindsight I probably should've let the 12 I shot walk, but it was an awesome stalk, he was in a popular hunted area, and he was the best stag we saw on the trip, so I am confortable with my decision. 

On so many occasions we have seen several stags during a hunt, populating one small area simply because we have got in silently and have sat quietly..and to be honest have been quite surprised by the numbers of deer in some places. This year was no different, we thought the stag in the first sequence of the vid was the most dominant one in this small basin, he certainly acted like it. An hour into the stalk the skylined stag showed up, he's a young 11 with good potential, and then just on dark a large mature 12 came out of the bush for a matter of seconds and then disappeared. He didn't offer a chance to shoot, however if he had I would definately had a crack, he was big. We had no idea there were 3 stags with potential holding up in this spot. We will go back next year for a look and see how they have matured, if the choppers don't get them. The minute you fire a shot and make noise the chances of seeing a decent stag decreases. They are not stupid.

Well done on your stag too, he is a beauty. You obviously put in the effort and earnt him. Congratulations.

----------


## Kudu

> Thanks, I'm please with this seasons hunting, we saw plenty of animals which always makes it more enjoyable. Yes in a way...I wouldn't say there are "so many good" stags, its a matter of doing a few kms, going where others don't, spending alot of time looking and certainly not shooting the first animal you see. I would've seen 25-30 odd stags this roar, and only maybe 3 or 4 were really worth shooting. In hindsight I probably should've let the 12 I shot walk, but it was an awesome stalk, he was in a popular hunted area, and he was the best stag we saw on the trip, so I am confortable with my decision. 
> 
> On so many occasions we have seen several stags during a hunt, populating one small area simply because we have got in silently and have sat quietly..and to be honest have been quite surprised by the numbers of deer in some places. This year was no different, we thought the stag in the first sequence of the vid was the most dominant one in this small basin, he certainly acted like it. An hour into the stalk the skylined stag showed up, he's a young 11 with good potential, and then just on dark a large mature 12 came out of the bush for a matter of seconds and then disappeared. He didn't offer a chance to shoot, however if he had I would definately had a crack, he was big. We had no idea there were 3 stags with potential holding up in this spot. We will go back next year for a look and see how they have matured, if the choppers don't get them. The minute you fire a shot and make noise the chances of seeing a decent stag decreases. They are not stupid.
> 
> Well done on your stag too, he is a beauty. You obviously put in the effort and earnt him. Congratulations.


Yeah cheers Josh. It has certainly taken a few trips and hours and km's to get him. 

When i mentioned the good animals in your video I wasn't just meaning numbers but I was impressed with the size and shape of the heads. After spending most of my years in the Ruahines and up Tongariro I have never seen any that big. You southerners certainly are blessed! :Thumbsup:

----------


## scott85

Some awesome footage there JoshC cheers

----------


## Nick.m

> Pretty sure its going to be around the 150 mark, i have run a tape over him and going to get someone to do it officially too.


Had him officially scored now, and surprisingly the bugger grew, he went 158 7/8 which i was stoked about.

----------

